# problème d'echo avec skype



## MCL (22 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
Je viens d'installer skype et je suis ravie du principe... sauf petit problème: j'entends mon echo après chaque phrase. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à résoudre ça?
Détails:
J'ai une connexion wi-fi (4 mégas).
J'ai utilisé le micro et les haut-parleurs internes de mon Mac (Powerbook G4) et ça le faisait.
J'ai essayé avec des casques (en cochant sur casques sur audio des préférences skype) et ça le fait toujours.
Il y avait aussi des sons du "réseau" sur la ligne que j'ai résolu en baissant le volume (mais du coup j'entends moins bien la voix de mon interlocuteur). Avez-vous une meilleure solution?

MERCI!!!!!!! de votre réponse


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2005)

met un casque 

les versions plus anciennes possedait une fonction "echo cancellation", mais elle a disparu


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> met un casque
> 
> les versions plus anciennes possedait une fonction "echo cancellation", mais elle a disparu


 
Salut 

MCL à déjà essayé avec un casque 

Mais a t-il demandé à son interlocuteur d'en mettre un aussi ?? 

wip


----------



## guigus31 (24 Octobre 2005)

perso ca marche impec juste un petit peu d'echo de temps en temps mais rien de bien grave, par contre quand je suis en conversation audio, mon pov mac se met a ramer comme pas permis, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit meme la souris a du mal !! je n'ai qu'un pauvre G4 400mhz avec 320mo de ram c'est surement pour ca..... j'imagine que comprimer de l'audio comme ca demande pas mal de ressource...


----------



## kanaliz (24 Octobre 2005)

Ai eu le meme probleme avec une autre messagerie mais le probleme ne venait pas de moi, en fait mon interlocuteur avait plusieur sortie pour le son (des hauts-parleur ainsi que le son de ses petites enceinte de son ordi qui s'était misent en route à son inssu par le biais de cette messagerie) et ainsi le son revenait en echo dans son micro qui revenait ensuite à moi...  :hein:


----------

